# Al glaucoma se le conoce (Preposición "a" para cosa)



## Pitt

Hola:

Quisiera saber si esta frase es correcta:

*Al *glaucoma se le conoce como "la ceguera silenciosa".

Que yo sepa en combinación con el verbo _conocer_ (= dar un nombre) se sa la preposición a (al glaucoma) también para una cosa. ¿Es verdad?

Saludos


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Yo uso lo en lugar de le, pero la preposición está bien.

*Al *glaucoma se lo conoce como "la ceguera silenciosa".
Al sol se lo conoce como "el poncho de los pobres".
A la lengua se la conoce como "la sin hueso".

También:

Al árbol se lo conoce por los frutos.


----------



## café olé

No.

Conozco *a* alguien (a Pedro) , pero conozco una cosa (la clave de tu ordenador), aunque a veces, es verdad, se utiliza la preposición _a_ en caso de ambigüedad lingüística.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Pitt, quizás esto te ayude.

En español existen dos contracciones gramaticales, estas son: "al" y "del"

*al : *es la unión de la preposición "a" cuando le sigue el artículo "el", en este caso se dice y escribe "al".

*del: *es la unión de la preposición "de" cuando le sigue el artículo "el", en este caso se dice y escribe "del".

*En tu frase "Al glucoma......." es como decir, pero no es correcto, "a el glaucoma......."*



*al**.*




*1. *contracc. A el.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Pitt said:


> Hola:
> 
> Quisiera saber si esta frase es correcta:
> 
> *Al *glaucoma se le conoce como "la ceguera silenciosa".
> 
> Que yo sepa en combinación con el verbo _conocer_ (= dar un nombre) se sa la preposición a (al glaucoma) también para una cosa. ¿Es verdad?
> 
> Saludos



Este uso con la preposición "a" se debe al orden de la frase, dado que si empezaras con "*el *glaucoma" parecería un sujeto. Pero, si inviertes el orden, la "a" ya no es necesaria: _Se conoce el glaucoma como...
_Y aquí no es correcto utilizar "le", ya que se trata de un complemento directo de cosa.


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias por las explicaciones! Si lo he entendido bien ambas construcciones son posibles:

1. *Al *glaucoma se lo/le conoce como "la ceguera silenciosa".
2. Se conoce *al *glaucoma como "la ceguera silenciosa".

¿Es verdad?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Pitt, en la segunda, la "a" no tiene justificación: _Se conoce *el* glaucoma..._

Y recuerda que el "le" no se acepta para cosas.


----------



## Pitt

MarieSuzanne said:


> Pitt, en la segunda, la "a" no tiene justificación: _Se conoce *el* glaucoma..._
> 
> Y recuerda que el "le" no se acepta para cosas.


 
Hola MarieSuzanne:

Todavía creo que ambas construcciones son posibles. Otro ejemplo (sacado de internet):

1. *Al *LDL se le conoce como "colesterol malo".
2. Se conoce *al *LDL como "colesterol malo".

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Pitt, podrás encontrar cientos de ejemplos en que se utiliza la preposición "a" para complementos directos de cosa que no lo requieren. Hay mucha vacilación en este tema entre los hablantes. Pero estamos hablando de lo correcto, de lo que dictan las reglas.
Es muy común que la gente se confunda con las construcciones pasivas, y por eso se ven construcciones erróneas como _se les conoce, se les llama_, etc., aun usadas por personas no leístas.


----------



## ManPaisa

Quizá se ha colocado ese_* a *_para dejar claro que se trata de un complemento directo.

De otra forma se podría entender como
_*Se conoce (a sí mismo) el LDL como el colesterol malo.*_
donde LDL sería sujeto y el verbo pronominal.

Claro que, por el contexto, esa interpretación no procede.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Justamente, mucha gente ignora que esa "a" se requiere para personas, para no confundir la forma pasiva con la reflexiva. Pero es evidente que el LDL no puede conocerse a sí mismo.


----------



## Pitt

Según la regla general no se usa la preposición a para cosas. Por eso creo que en todo caso es correcto:

*Pasiva refleja: *
Se conoce el LDL como "colesterol malo".
Se conoce el glaucoma como "la ceguera silenciosa".  

¿Es correcto así?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Perfecto, Pitt.


----------



## Pitt

MarieSuzanne said:


> Perfecto, Pitt.


 
MarieSuzanne, ¡gracias por confirmarlo!


----------



## Ynez

Así no lo decimos.

Ahora mismo no tengo más datos sobre el tema, pero se me ocurre una opción válida para evitar todo esto:



El LDL es conocido como "colesterol malo".
El glaucoma es conocido como "la ceguera silenciosa".


----------



## flljob

MarieSuzanne said:


> Justamente, mucha gente ignora que esa "a" se requiere para personas, para no confundir la forma pasiva con la reflexiva. Pero es evidente que el LDL no puede conocerse a sí mismo.


 
Creo que más bien es para diferenciarlas de un dativo.

Se le conoce en los países tropicales. 

Se lo conoce de pe a pa. (Él se conoce el tema de pe a pa).

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1216186

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=215987

Pitt, veo que llevas un tiempo detrás de este asunto. Yo por ahora no tengo una respuesta definitiva, pero me ha parecido ver una cierta pauta (no sé si será correcto). 

En muchas ocasiones usamos la última estructura que pusiste en este hilo:

_..., que también se conoce como X.

¿Qué se conoce como X?

..., en lo que se conoce como X._

etc.


Pero en un caso como el de tus ejemplos, creo que no es lo más normal decir:

_X se conoce como Y._


Por ahora mejor:

_X es conocido como Y._



Pero tiene que haber mucho más detrás de todo esto, que ahora mismo no puedo comprender. 




ManPaisa, ¿dónde está aquello de las oraciones impersonales que nos llevaste al hilo de "regar las plantas"? Podría tener algo que ver con este tema.


----------



## Ynez

Pitt, en ciertos aspectos tú ya sabes mucho más de todo esto que yo. Yo lo estoy aprendiendo ahora.  


http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=174224


Sobre el tema de "se lo/se le":

www.rae.es --> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_ --> *leísmo* --> *4f*


----------



## hundredfires

Pitt,
tal como lo señala Ynez, no es frecuente la voz pasiva en español.
por lo general no se usa
Al glaucoma se le conoce como "la ceguera silenciosa" (aunque no es incorrecto, "al" es una contracción de una preposición y un articulo determinante)
pero en español, preferimos la voz activa, y decir:
El glaucoma es conocido como "la ceguera silenciosa"

espero que te sirva


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Pues... es al revés. "Es conocido" es la voz *pasiva*, poco usada en español. "Se *lo* conoce" es la forma pasiva refleja y la que se prefiere en español.
Y les recuerdo que la pregunta específica de Pitt era si corresponde o no la "a" delante de una cosa en la construcción "se conoce".


----------



## Pitt

Bocha said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo uso lo en lugar de le, pero la preposición está bien.
> 
> *Al *glaucoma se lo conoce como "la ceguera silenciosa".
> *Al* sol se lo conoce como "el poncho de los pobres".
> *A la* lengua se la conoce como "la sin hueso".
> 
> También:
> 
> Al árbol se lo conoce por los frutos.


 
¡Muchas gracias por tus ejemplos! Me gustaría saber si es posible la inversión:

1. Se conoce *al *glaucoma como "la ceguera silenciosa".
2. Se conoce *al sol* como "el poncho de los pobres".
3. Se conoce *a la lengua* como "la sin hueso".

Quizás con el significado "dar un nombre a una cosa" es posible la preposición a. 

¿Que opinas?


----------



## Bocha

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por tus ejemplos! Me gustaría saber si es posible la inversión:
> 
> 1. Se conoce *al *glaucoma como "la ceguera silenciosa".
> 2. Se conoce *al sol* como "el poncho de los pobres".
> 3. Se conoce *a la lengua* como "la sin hueso".
> 
> Quizás con el significado "dar un nombre a una cosa" es posible la preposición a.
> 
> ¿Que opinas?



Hola:

Ya mencionó Marie Suzanne que lo que indica la norma vigente es que la *a* "no se usa" cuando hacemos la inversión.

Yo difícilmente usaría este tipo de construcción prefiero colocar el OD al principio.
Ahora bien, si me obligaran a usarlas:
En las oraciones 2 y 3 usaría la *a* sin lugar a dudas. Con la 1 vacilaría. (esto lo acabo de comprobar después de repetir, en voz alta, 5 veces las tres oraciones con la preposición y sin ella).
No sé exactamente porqué hago la diferencia, ¿quizá a _sol_ y _lengua_ los siento muy próximos y familiares y ya no son sustantivos "tan comunes" como _glaucoma_?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Pitt said:


> Quizás con el significado "dar un nombre a una cosa" es posible la preposición a.



No, "conocer" es siempre transitivo (salvo cuando se usa como "conocer de algo"). El problema aquí es la construcción pasivo-refleja, que es la que suscita dudas de si se trata de un complemento directo o indirecto (fíjate que, como te comenté, un chileno no leísta escribió "se _le_ conoce"). Me da la impresión de que en este caso es por la estructura "se conoce como", porque nadie pondría la "a", por ejemplo, en "Se conoció el resultado del examen".


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias! Solo una pregunta. Quisiera saber si también es correcto:

*El glaucoma se lo conoce como "la ceguera silenciosa".*

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

A mi juicio, no, porque el "lo" sería redundante.


----------



## Ynez

Pitt said:


> *El glaucoma se lo conoce como "la ceguera silenciosa".*



Aquí tampoco lo decimos así.


----------



## Pitt

Lo veo así como regla general:

En una construcción impersonal con SE el complemento directo de cosa (antepuesto al verbo) siempre tiene la preposición a (como para una persona).

*SE impersonal:*
Al glaucoma se lo conoce como "la ceguera silenciosa"

*Pasiva refleja:*
El glaucoma se conoce como "la ceguera silenciosa".
Se conoce el glaucoma como "la ceguera silenciosa".

¿Se puede decir así?


----------



## Pitt

MarieSuzanne said:


> Pues... es al revés. "Es conocido" es la voz *pasiva*, poco usada en español. "Se *lo* conoce" es la forma pasiva refleja y la que se prefiere en español.
> Y les recuerdo que la pregunta específica de Pitt era si corresponde o no la "a" delante de una cosa en la construcción "se conoce".


 
Hola MarieSuzanne:

A mi entender *se lo conoce* no es una pasiva refleja: es una construcción impersonal con SE.

*SE impersonal:*
Al glaucoma se lo conoce como "la ceguera silenciosa".

*Pasiva refleja:*
Se conoce el glaucoma como "la ceguera silenciosa".

¿Estás de acuerdo?

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Sí, tienes razón. Debí poner sólo "se conoce".


----------



## Pitt

MarieSuzanne said:


> Este uso con la preposición "a" se debe al orden de la frase, dado que si empezaras con "*el *glaucoma" parecería un sujeto. Pero, si inviertes el orden, la "a" ya no es necesaria: _Se conoce el glaucoma como..._


 
En otras palabras: El uso de la preposición "a" para un complemento directo de cosa es correcto si  en una construcción impersonal con SE este complemento  está antepuesto al verbo: Al glaucoma se lo conoce como ...

Creo que este uso es una excepción de la regla general: el complemento directo de cosa exige la preposición "a".


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Pitt said:


> En otras palabras: El uso de la preposición "a" para un complemento directo de cosa es correcto si  en una construcción impersonal con SE este complemento  está antepuesto al verbo: Al glaucoma se lo conoce como ...
> 
> Creo que este uso es una excepción de la regla general: el complemento directo de cosa exige *no lleva *la preposición "a".



Ahora sí.


----------



## Ynez

Pitt se está refiriendo al tema de la preposición _a_ con objetos en oraciones impersonales, con ciertos verbos como el del ejemplo, que se trató en este hilo (ya lo enlacé en la página 1):

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=174224


----------



## Pitt

MarieSuzanne said:


> Ahora sí.


 
¡Gracias por la confirmación y la corrección! Me he equivocado:
La regla general: el complemento directo de cosa no lleva la preposición a.


----------



## Ynez

Pitt, luego tienes que saber que personalizamos objetos muy a menudo...


----------

